

Ask HN: Practical project ideas to use functional programming concepts? - krrishd

I&#x27;ve been spending some time lately working on learning about functional programming and the various concepts surrounding it, specifically while using Clojure to simultaneously learn about Lisp.<p>What are your suggestions for some projects I could use functional programming (and preferably Clojure) and most of the concepts surrounding it for? I&#x27;d like that the projects would have enough merit to be interesting regardless of how they are made, but hit me with your best shot.
======
SGagner
It's not Clojure but if you are interested, there is an effort underway to
build the basics for a complete web stack in F#:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/web-stack-
fs](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/web-stack-fs)

------
jozi9
I'm about to develop a small game in clojurescript for the same reason.

